# Panther (10.3) Rumor Screenshot Mockup



## Ricky (May 7, 2003)

This is a mockup screenshot of the three major Panther rumors floating around currently:  System-wide brushed interface, new aqua look, and piles.  I created this using Photoshop and Interface Builder, as well as some existing images from Safari and the system itself.
http://www.anim8.biz/panther.jpg
Once again, this is JUST A MOCKUP to help people visualize how 10.3 is going to look.


----------



## wdw_ (May 7, 2003)

I think that system-wide brushed metal interface rumor turned out to mean that all apps people used average everyday tasks, such as mail and web browsing, would have a brushed metal interface.


----------



## Androo (May 7, 2003)

looks nice... if that would be panther, i am willing to pay for it, as apposed to waiting till 10.4.......


----------



## pwharff (May 7, 2003)

Great mockup.  I hope that if they do decide to do system wide brushed metal that they have a preference to be able to switch between the 2 themes.  I can't imagine 10.3 only have just the new features mentioned above for such a big release.  Maybe it'll be a 64-bit OS?


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pwharff _
> *Great mockup.  I hope that if they do decide to do system wide brushed metal that they have a preference to be able to switch between the 2 themes.  I can't imagine 10.3 only have just the new features mentioned above for such a big release.  Maybe it'll be a 64-bit OS? *


Well, if they make it completely brushed, it will more than likely be a preference.  The rumor is that it will be 64-bit to go with the PPC 970.


----------



## dlloyd (May 7, 2003)

I like it Ricky! Nice work!
There better be an _option_ for the brushed interface though... I like it, but I could imagine that I wouldn't like it _all_ the time.

Unrelated question: what is that red Fireworks icon in your dock?


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2003)

That's Flash MX.


----------



## dlloyd (May 7, 2003)

Ooooh! Stupid me! 
Anyway, nice job! Was that a theme, or some Photoshop work?


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2003)

Thanks.    Photoshop work, mostly...  Interface Builder, Photoshop, and some images from around the system were used.  That's all.  I don't theme anymore; it messes lots of things up.  
I spent around 8 hours on the mockup too.  54 layers.  That's more layers than I've ever put to use before.


----------



## Urbansory (May 7, 2003)

I hope they allow us to remove brushed metal, because it really has reached overkill. Quicktime works, but other than that, it really took on a life of its on. Safari has a nice balance, while iTunes, iMovie, iPhoto, and most definitely iChat just over uses it.


----------



## bjurusik (May 8, 2003)

Yeah I have to agree with Urban.  There's something about brushed metal ... it's just cold looking or something.  It works OK on some apps, but definitely not the Finder and menu bar.  What's wrong with the gloss white used now (minus the pin stripes).  It's simple and elegant ... you get too much going on at once in the UI and it will start looking bloated like XP.


----------



## Jason (May 8, 2003)

heh osx is far more bloated looking than xp IMHO (at least the way i used xp)


----------



## qwikstreet (May 8, 2003)

I like the brushed look. It will go with the iBook. There should be a preference where you can load and create your own themes.


----------



## Horseteeth (May 8, 2003)

As much as I appreciate your effort, I really hope this is nowhere near how panther will look. I am one of those who have their sphincter tighten at the mere mention of brushed metal.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2003)

It's alright, you guys!    The reason I created this is so you could see how OS X would look if they decided to add in the option for brushed metal!


----------



## Urbansory (May 8, 2003)

I'm not downing your work, thats tight, I just feel that brushed metal has gone a little too far. Full-screen (all in one apps) use is just not the way. And notice all high end Apple do not use it, while the lower end ones do. Apple is going for a uniform look for that market, and it really isn't a good all around look to flow across a chain of apps.


----------



## wtmcgee (May 8, 2003)

ditto.

although, everyone jumped overboard when people reported apple would have everything brushed metal. what they meant was evey apple APP would be brushed metal... which is ugly enough.  the entire UI is not going to be brushed metal like that picture.

if you think about it. all this means is there are 2 or 3 apps they will most likely change: mail.app, sherlock, and maybe the next incarnation of appleworks.  other than that, most of the other apple apps are already brushed metal.


----------



## wtmcgee (May 8, 2003)

oh and where'd you get that desktop wallpaper? it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wtmcgee _
> *oh and where'd you get that desktop wallpaper? it's absolutely beautiful. *


/System/Library/Screen Savers/Beach.slideSaver/Contents/Resources    I'm using Beach06.jpg.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 8, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of the brushed metal but you did do some nice work!


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

HEy hey hey ... what's all that METAL? It's not everywhere


----------



## Urbansory (May 8, 2003)

I hope thats not real, purple is such a "SOFT" color. Unless the image lost a shade or too, because that is a very soft purple. I'd like to see it clear, or graphite.


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

Purple?  

PINK *

* can't see text on pink here


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 8, 2003)

LoopRumors has their Panther report up. They claim that it will use Metal for the applications system wide. Not the system itself (ie, the Finder), but just the apps. We'll see how that plays out.

They also outline a few other features that they claim will make it in to the OS.

Read it for yourself....

LoopRumors


----------



## Urbansory (May 8, 2003)

Well it looked a few shades off, that range between purpl and pink, closer to purple on my display. Soft none the less.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 8, 2003)

Am I being dumb? Apart from the nice artwork (good job Ricky), what is the difference between the Jaguar and Panther appearence? I can get the brushed metal look from the Metalfizer haxie. Or is it just that - that the haxie is now core code?

8 hours & 54 layers huh...? Man, you need to get out more 

STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER!!!


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

loop rumors is about the worst rumor site ...


----------



## pwharff (May 8, 2003)

Ok, here's my crappy mockup of Panther 10.3:

Panther 10.3 Mockup 

LOL!


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 8, 2003)

HEY! I *MUST HAVE* the Evil Explorer icon... where did you find that?


----------



## chevy (May 8, 2003)

Heeeerk... feels like W-98 !


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pwharff _
> *Ok, here's my crappy mockup of Panther 10.3:
> 
> Panther 10.3 Mockup
> ...


Nice.    Multiple active windows and horribly clashing brushed metal.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *Heeeerk... feels like W-98 ! *



I believe that it is actualy Explorer on WinXP.


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2003)

Quit with the XP already!


----------



## pwharff (May 8, 2003)

Actually it's really Windows XP (work machine) with a theme and object dock for windows.  Here's a link to your MUST HAVE icon:

http://www.xicons.com/details.php?id=55

Come on, let's see your Panther Mockups now!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Quit with the XP already!  *



ha ha ha,  very true!


----------



## pwharff (May 8, 2003)

Yeah yeah, I know.  But I'm forced to use Winblows at work!  I work for AMD's compatibility test lab.  So I tried to make my windows look and feel as much like a Mac as possible.  At the end of the day, I'm very glad to get home to my good-ol macs!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

I don't understand... were is Apple going on with this OS X thing?
I'm not very happy with this new look 
It's too windows...


----------



## pwharff (May 8, 2003)

You've got to be kidding, right? That mockup was a joke, it's really Windows with a Mac theme.  If you had read my previous email, you would have known that.  

Anyway, where is everyone elses mockups?  Come on, I know some of you are really good with photoshop!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 9, 2003)

i thought that was Windows ... i used to the same thing, about 2 yrs ago  ...


----------



## texanpenguin (May 12, 2003)

Mine looks more like a mac. pwharff, but that's only cos I used ResHacker to play with things, and I didn't sacrifice what you did to make it look right .

StyleXP is wonderful, plus IceMan's got some awesome tricks and tips and things (http://www.jonmega.com/~iceman).

On top of that, I have a mac (PB G3 Wallstreet) so I can steal the wallpapers, images, screensavers, everything .

So on both machines, I have a dock (I use Y'z Dock, not ObjectDock), each with identical objects and icons in the dock, plus they both have the Jaguar interface and Finder icons (none of that Panther stuff ), plus an iChat skin for Trilly Pro. Then I have my System Tray icons looking remarkably like the icons from OS X (black and white, and the [<] button looks like the ethernet icon off the macs). Plus there're shadows on everything, using Y'z Shadow.

It's nice, but it's still no mac. I wish I could afford a G4PB... *sigh*.


----------



## pwharff (May 12, 2003)

WOW, cool.  Could you post links to all this cool stuff?  I would love to have the same setup!  BTW, can you post a screenshot of your Windows-Mac system?  Thanks!


----------



## solrac (May 18, 2003)

Hey Ricky, your site is down! Why don't you attach your mockup? I wanna see it!!


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (May 22, 2003)

My crappy mockup:


----------



## solrac (May 23, 2003)

One thing is certain....

The blue aqua colors against the grey background looks VERY, very very cool.

It's just that sheets looks like crap when popping out from brushed metal. They look like they don't belong.


----------



## dlloyd (May 23, 2003)

solrac: I agree! Very cool looking.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 25, 2003)

Argh~! System-wide Finder Metal!!! Ewwwww!

I like White... it's so... clean. Why can't everything be white? Oh wait, that's what makes Jaguar so nice .

Even the rumour sites are only claiming that the applications will be metal interfaced though... so don't go expecting a steel-looking girder along the top of your screen, at least any time soon.

As for my XP screenshot, I can't take it anymore because the damn computer broke. Motherboard issues, evidentally.


Time to buy a mac, I hear you say? Well, that all depends. I have dished out the money for Photoshop 7 once already - I don't know if I'm able to bring myself to add 1 and a half grand to the already high price of a new computer...
but god knows I'd like one...


----------



## good_adrian (May 25, 2003)

i think apple will lose the plot of they went completly steel, i like steel mixed with white... its easier on the eyes...


----------

